# SA Medical report



## darrenshakespeare (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi

Does anyone (who may have recently gone through a visa application process) know what exactly is required when they ask for a "Medical Report"?
I have had my doctor sign & stamp the BI-811 Medical Certificate form, but is that it?
Do I not need some formal medical report document that checklists a full medical examination?

for info - I am applying for a temp & perm residency.

Thanks!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Is this what you are asking about?http://www.expatforum.com/expats/so...-south-africa/73490-visa-medical-report.html:


----------

